# Dry bumps on pups head



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi took my pups to get their first shot last week and now I'm seeing dry crusty bumps is this a symptom of the vaccine?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No, that wouldn't be a normal reaction. Take them in t have it checked out, they may want to do a skin scraping. Demodex mange can pop up after bouts of stress (such as vet visits).


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

OK thanks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Turn out to be puppy acme 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> No, that wouldn't be a normal reaction. Take them in t have it checked out, they may want to do a skin scraping. Demodex mange can pop up after bouts of stress (such as vet visits).


do you know anything on curing demondex mange please


----------

